# Example Of A Good Blog Comment



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

http://orderyourskilled.com/pressure-washing/2010/12/26/pressure-washing-virginia/#comments 

Click above link on the bottom you will find a comment on my blog from a pressure washing company in Richmond Va area and this is what a good comment is. I post this because some which may be from this site are posting one, two or three word comments and I'm deleting them because they have no value. The comment should be about the subject and add some content value to the blog in exchange you get a backlink to your site or blog.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I can see it where it would benefit the person who comments, but to it feels spammy. I have a hard time coming up with comments sometimes, good post!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP;203236 I have a hard time coming up with comments sometimes said:


> This is what I write on everyones blogs. It shows that I care but have nothing useful to contribute. Kind of like forum posting.


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

informative but lazy

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Ma...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea I don't think a few lines of meaningless text is gonna put you over your storage limit.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

*Pressure Washing Blog*

His comment was better then the three words I have been getting from others that I have deleted. Those three words guys are spam he's bartering (a link for a good comment).

Some may question the value of blogs but we have done so in almost every other blog thread I think its time to move on. Content is king end of discussion.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree with deleting it if you deem it spam. However several small comments from many make a lot of content.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I think adding blog comments that are appreciative, short and meaningful add "authority" to the original blog. I look at it as more of another networking tool.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

*Pressure Washing Blog*



RCP said:


> I think adding blog comments that are appreciative, short and meaningful add "authority" to the original blog. I look at it as more of another networking tool.


 True. Good point.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

Pressure Cleaning said:


> http://orderyourskilled.com/pressure-washing/2010/12/26/pressure-washing-virginia/#comments
> 
> Click above link on the bottom you will find a comment on my blog from a pressure washing company in Richmond Va area and this is what a good comment is. I post this because some which may be from this site are posting one, two or three word comments and I'm deleting them because they have no value. The comment should be about the subject and add some content value to the blog in exchange you get a backlink to your site or blog.


It may be a decent comment but it's all cut and paste. Nothing original it seems...at least, that's what I find when I google lines from it.

What's your point?


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

Harry said:


> It may be a decent comment but it's all cut and paste. Nothing original it seems...at least, that's what I find when I google lines from it.
> 
> What's your point?


I don't check lines on Google thats childish to me, since you have pointed it out that's funny as heck that someone would take the time to copy lines from like 15 sites to make a comment on my blog. 

Check out all the other power wash companies listed with the same lines, this made my day. I have to remove it now that Mr. Childish pointed out its stolen lines. One never knows from whom they will get a good laugh.

Now what's your point? I stated mine in the first thread.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Saaaaay....what's the big idea?


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

*Pressure Washing Blog*

Basic blogging doesn't change with the wind.  Some get taught from birth to i.g.n.o.r.e fact.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

:blink:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

:lol: I knew it wouldn't take long.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

*Pressure Washing Blog*

A blog should be part of ones SEO plan for their website. As stated above content is king when it comes to dominating your spot on the internet. Businesses that have blogs are recognized by customers and competitors as an expert in their field. Experts say that visitors to websites that have blogs tend to find the company to be trustworthy and reliable. 

If one is looking to gain new customers and out rank competitors they should consider a blog as the experts say it helps your site rank better with Google. Some go as far to say Google gives preferential treatment to those sites that have blogs. Blogging has been around for at least 23 years not a new idea at all. 

Customers and other business are welcome to comment on our blog as we aren’t afraid of a team effort to educate about the best practice to pressure wash residential exterior surfaces. Our pressure washing blog provides content without the interruption of industry naysayers/haters. It is my belief that our pressure washing blog should be a library of good information from different sources willing to offer their field experience. 

In addition a pressure washing blog can help shine the light for the community at large that we are educated about our industry and there are standards that should be met to protect ones investment. More painters are adding pressure washing services everyday and I welcome those businesses to our industry too.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Bump for Darren.


----------

